# Cyp. Leptosoma (utinta) growth rate?



## Kato801 (Mar 19, 2011)

I had purchased 8 Cyp. Leptosoma utinta,
A couple of days ago.
The breeder claims that they are 6 month old.
They are corrently just over 2 inches. 
I can see a little bit of blue on the tip of their dorsal fins but that's about all the color I can see on them.

I have just two questions:

One.
How long does it usually take for cyps to start showing color? (*** heard the coloration start with their face)

Two.
would it be okay to introduce new bloodline to the 8 that I already have?
I know they will feel more comfortable with an addition of 10 or 12 more cyps.


----------



## ox777 (Feb 3, 2005)

I would go ahead and add the 10-12 more. I don't have experience merging two groups of adult cyps, but I would imagine merging groups is easier the younger the fish are.

In terms of growth and color... that varies based on so many factors, it's almost impossible to say. Enjoy your fish and be patient.


----------



## Bodenhimer (May 1, 2011)

*** had these. They arent JUmbo. I believe around 3 inches mine bred. (ROUGHLY)
I just bought 8 jumbos hope that will be enough!!!!!!!


----------



## cracks (Jan 5, 2010)

Cyp utinta are not a jumbo species. I currently have 16 (3m/13f). All my males started coloring up around 2.25 inches. One started with a blue face and the other 2 started showing a yellow tail fin first. I bought them around January at 1.25 inches. First time they bred was around 2 weeks ago. They are just shy of 3 inches maybe around 2.75. Hope that helps gauge the growth rate. Keep them on a good quality diet with clean water and they should thrive. I feed all my fish 1x a day 6 days a week. I alternate nls 1mm, yourfishstuff.com's color flake and BBS.


----------



## BioG (Oct 12, 2008)

they seem to grow real slow and then you wake up and they're colored up. Utinta males show blackisj dot at the rear of the dorsal first. This is a good indicator of which ones to watch for color in. :thumb:


----------



## Kato801 (Mar 19, 2011)

Big Thanks for answering my questions everyone!
also thank you for all your useful information about cyps! 
They are truly fascinating to watch. 
I will find a dozen more to enlarge the school.
I want them to feel at home.
Hopefully I find another private breeder.
Cyp Leptosoma 's price in my lfs are around $25, that's pretty high for me.

I now have a new question.

How many cyps would you guys recommend for a 55 gallon 4ft long Tanganyikan community tank?


----------



## cracks (Jan 5, 2010)

Depends on how much filtration you have and what other tank mates are in there. A good number is 16. I would say that's the minimum. Not sure on the maximum, but I wouldn't go more than 24. The upper part of the tank could get crowded too


----------



## Kato801 (Mar 19, 2011)

Here is my 55 Gal 4ft tank stock list:

*8x* Cyprichromis leptosoma (Utinta)
*Pair of* Altolamprologus calvus (Chaitika)
*Pair of* Lamprologus ocellatus (Gold)
*3x* BN Plecos
and
*1x *Lamprologus multifasciatus

This 55 Gal used to be full of multi's before we moved.
Now the multi colony lives in a 20 Gal, but one multi refuse to be caught.
Seems like he is holding his own just fine in the 55g, against the Calvus and Occies.
So I just left him.

Also the filteration I am using is *Aqueon QuietFlow 55 (325gph)*


----------



## Bodenhimer (May 1, 2011)

what happens when you only have 8 cyps. WHat could be the outcomes from others experiences? Is it totally impossible??


----------



## cracks (Jan 5, 2010)

its definatly not impossible but if you are a responsible pet owner you do what you can to keep your pet happy and healthy. the more the merrier with schooling fish. also kato i would add another filter for the other side, either a HOB or a sponge, a 4ft tank with only 1 filter will leave quite a few dead spots


----------



## Kato801 (Mar 19, 2011)

cracks said:


> its definatly not impossible but if you are a responsible pet owner you do what you can to keep your pet happy and healthy. the more the merrier with schooling fish. also kato i would add another filter for the other side, either a HOB or a sponge, a 4ft tank with only 1 filter will leave quite a few dead spots


I am planning on adding two sponge filters, also keep the hob running.
one sponge filter on each end of the tank.
Ati hydro sponge 5 pro x2 is what I had my eyes on.
would that be the correct filters to get?


----------



## cracks (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes they will work nicely.


----------

